# padded shorts for hip protection



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

I broke my hip on Nov. 1. I am back to riding again but looking at options for some padded shorts. POC look nice but I am also looking at Fox and 661. Could anyone recommend one over another brand? I am also curious about Nema Gambler shorts. thanks


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi fishercat

I sent a long-winded reply to your personal Inbox. Congratulations for coming back from your injury !

Julie


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have the Spyder shorts. If you are near the outlet. Spyder just got stores opening up all over and they also ship to you too.

They are similar to POC they are using this smart molecules that harden upon impact, then go back to gel state. The first set I bought top and shorts Retail about $600 I paid 350, then I found out about the outlet I got the second set for $125. They are pretty good too they called and check other stores for you. shipping like $10. 

Google it D3o and Spyder outlet.

Good luck


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

I have the rock garden shorts, work well.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Check into Knox or my fav Bohn Adventure shorts.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

*d3o*

Holy cow...that d3o-based armor sounds amazing...perfect really except for the price ! ! 
When the stuff is that light, low profile and comfortable a lot more people might pay the $$$ for it and actually wear it, rather than have it sit in their garage.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

The only proper armored shorts are hockey ones. That D30 stuff won't do squat when you land on a rock or pavement, and I don't see myself paying that much for gel. You need HARD plastic cup protection with padding underneath. And from what I've seen, only hockey pants have that kind of protection, including up to the lower spine and kidney, and the part of your pelvis that's most vulnerable.

I've got the Easton S19 shorts ($140), and while bulky, they can be strapped at the leg so the armor wraps around for a tight fit and protect the back of the leg since there are 2 hard pads in there.


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

I have some shorts, I think they are the six six one, that I just bought this year. I have wondered if they really help. I have wore them on one DH trip in the spring and it seemed like when I fell in them that the stuff that was suppose protect me caused as much pain as the hard rock I landed on. Maybe it would have been worse with out the shorts, I am not sure.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

They should probably put padding behind the gel. Hitting anything solid without padding is going to transfer that energy right to your skin/bone.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

After geting my hands on a number of different brands - CYA, Dainese, Crashpads; I can say they're mostly inferior. The foam is pathetic, and the hard shell doesn't extend far enough over the right areas or is non existent.

I've gone with the TF3 hip pads with "hard" shell protection. It's really not that hard at all, but better than most, and the coverage area is huge - it can be placed over the hip bone or not.. I'd still like to find something with tailbone protection, and front of pelvis (to prevent brake lever injuries like what happened to one person on this forum).


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

i just ordered a pair of EVS ultimate shorts
http://www.evs-sports.com/product/tug-undergear/ultimate-short/


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

I doubt those EVS are any different than all the ones I mentioned above. They're all junk. As far as I'm concerned, nothing still beats a good pair of hockey shorts for HARD plastic shell protection with padding behind it. Unfortunately they're too bulky. Just to give an idea, here are pics of the brands I tested. I didn't even waste my time with Forcefield shorts, since their hip bone pads are puny looking in the pics. The Dainese look huge, but they're not, and they're too thin. The only thing good on them is the tailbone pad.

CYA shorts









Dainese modular impact









Crashpads









Here are the TF3 hip pads. They extend all the way from the hip to the middle of the femur and cover nearly to the tip of the butt cheek


----------



## masterp2 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am also looking at better hip protection. So far, what I have tried is very inferior for the exposed hip (which I would like to avoid injuring again).

So looking for the best hip (high) protection that can still be used in warm weather.


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

I am wondering what to do about hip protection after my last off. I broke my collar bone and ribs but bashed my right iliac crest (hip pointer injury) - no fracture - but the biggest bruise I have ever had.

So now that I am in my 40's and I know that I don't bounce like I used too - I'm thinking about some light weight protection - been looking at some 661's or DSends - but not sure if they are high enough, and I don't want to look like robocop with armor.

Or do I just not bother - had a few offs in the past and shaked myself down and rode off, or do I become a little more paranoid with age??


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

Nike combat gear is good. I had a bad wreck into an uphill rock on my moto. Broke my pelvis (not really any way to prevent that) but my hip was protected. Very comfortable shorts and reasonable price.


----------



## bikerpete (May 31, 2011)

I, too, have just broken my hip and intend to use padded shorts when I get back to it. Has anyone had experience with Skeletools Impact shorts? On the surface they look good.


----------



## Sayers133 (Aug 2, 2012)

Try the dye precision slider shorts, I wear them for paintball and go hard in the woods falling and sliding on roots rocks on a weekly basis no injuries so far


----------

